# Sugar gliders with fleas?



## dogdiy (Sep 17, 2009)

HELLO I HAVE PURCHASED SOME SUGAR GLIDERS WHICH ARE LOVELY BUT I THINK THEY HAVE FLEAS AND CAN`T FIND ANY TREATMENTS SUITABLE ONLINE,HAS ANYONE GOT ANY IDEAS OR ADVICE PLEASE?:flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Join here and Im sure you will get the right advice
Sugar Glider Forum - Index
I will show Amalthea this post when shes online as shes a suggy keeper too


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Suggie fur is too dense for fleas. What makes you think they've got them, though... Maybe we can figure it out


----------



## dogdiy (Sep 17, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> Join here and Im sure you will get the right advice
> Sugar Glider Forum - Index
> I will show Amalthea this post when shes online as shes a suggy keeper too


awesome thanks shell much appreciated :flrt:.


----------



## dogdiy (Sep 17, 2009)

*sugar gliders*



Amalthea said:


> Suggie fur is too dense for fleas. What makes you think they've got them, though... Maybe we can figure it out


Hi amalthea i have only had the gliders for 3 weeks but since ive had them i have been bitten all up my arms with bad bites(flea bites i think),although i do have 4 dogs they have been flead twice this year and i have never been bitten like this before so im abit confused :blush:.
thanks for repliying so quick .


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Are you sure it's bites? Have you had the gliders out? Could it not be their nails? I ask because some people have a reaction to the scratches from glider nails and the urine (which will get in the tiny little cuts). They can be like little pin pricks.


----------



## dogdiy (Sep 17, 2009)

I have had them out but they havent scratched me,is it definate that they can`t get fleas?if yes i will treat my dogs again to make sure, i will be buying a tent this weekend so they can stay out for a while with me and not run away,i have 4 in total,mum, dad, baby and a joey in pouch they do try to bite me although dont break my skin,im hoping by getting a tent they will stop doing this as they can climb on me,they are sooooooo cute.where is the best place to buy a wodent wheel?i have purchased bedding and a pouch from cavy couture which was quite reasonable.


----------



## Nell (May 3, 2011)

dogdiy said:


> I have had them out but they havent scratched me,is it definate that they can`t get fleas?if yes i will treat my dogs again to make sure, i will be buying a tent this weekend so they can stay out for a while with me and not run away,i have 4 in total,mum, dad, baby and a joey in pouch they do try to bite me although dont break my skin,im hoping by getting a tent they will stop doing this as they can climb on me,they are sooooooo cute.where is the best place to buy a wodent wheel?i have purchased bedding and a pouch from cavy couture which was quite reasonable.


Hey hun, if you've had them climbing on you at all it is most likely an allergic reaction to their claws, as they do get insanely sharp, so though you may not feel it when they're on you they can react a little while later, I'm a little allergic to it, and when my gliders' claws are too long I look like I've got scabies or something- I know, sexy right :mrgreen: I think of my suggies as little veloceraptors
when their claws are long 

As for wodent wheels, Marie on the sugar glider forum sells them, and the company Trixie also make a dupe version which you can get online for pretty cheap. To keep their claws neat you can get trim tracks or line the wheel with fine grain sandpaper (only leave it in for a day or two at a time though as it can take the skin off their palms if kept in too long). I clip my trio of boys nails, however I really wouldn't advise that until they are super super tame, as they will struggle and you could hurt them. My rescue suggies get sandpaper, and it works fine 

Hope that helps a bit! Also if your sugs did have fleas you'd actually be able to see them. Also I seem to remember there are different types of flea which specialise when it comes to their host -the dog flea will far prefer your dogs to a suggy, so though they may get a bite or two, they won't become a host for them.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

You can get all of your glidery needs, including treats and supplements, from Shropshire Exotics (Marie). They post out very quickly, too.

Shropshire Exotics - Home page

Definitely join the forum Shell posted up there *points* It's full of other glider owners with years of experience


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

I agree with Nell and Jen, I think it's a reaction to their claws. 99% of new owners react in this way, the little 'lumps' are really itchy and can be quite sore! 

Next time you have your gliders out, cover your arms. Wear something that will protect your skin except for your hands. The skin on your hands tends to be tougher than the rest of it! 

Glider claws are very sharp and while they don't look like scratches, they are actually tiny puncture wounds. 

Fleas are also species specific, so doggy fleas won't survive as adults on suggies. BUT, they will hang around for a short while and if suggies eats one whilst cleaning itself they run the risk of other parasites. Fleas are not JUST an itchy irritant!!! :gasp:


----------



## dogdiy (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks for all of the information i will try it and see what happens,either way they are my babies and they are here for good xx.


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

That's what I like to hear.


----------



## Cerid (Jul 5, 2011)

When I looked after Nell's suggies I cam out with cuts and lumps on my arms from where the suggies walked on me. They did look like bites.


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Yeah it will be the nails. After 2 weeks worth of nightly tent time with my little girls it looks like I am self harmer :lol2: 
A tent is definitely a great way for them to bond with you. Make them jump to you by putting treats in your hand.


----------

